# Climber looking for work! Will relocate



## chevybob (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm a 24 year old climber experienced in all aspects of tree work. Pruning, removals, cabling and crane assisted removals. Have all my own gear and high end gear at that. Been climbing full time for 4 years running crews for 2. I'm located in Connecticut and have no work. Looking to work for a couple months. Will travel to wherever the work is. Drug free, drivers license and have a reliable truck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 30, 2017)

Go west young man!
Jeff


----------



## chevybob (Feb 2, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> Go west young man!
> Jeff


 
Where do I start?! Haha don't wanna take a drive out west without a promised job. Would love to get out there though I've never been anywhere but the East Coast. I hear there's a lot of work in Cali.


----------



## CraneOp1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Apply for City of Toledo position, starts at 95% of pay $18.44 and goes to $19.41 after your 1st full year, 1 pair of Red Wing boots per year, 15 paid holidays per year, 2 weeks
vacation after full calendar year of service, good health ins., dental & vision, room for advancement, public employee retirement after 30 years.


----------



## Jonathan collett (Feb 7, 2017)

If you are looking for some work give me a call (912)230-3679. I'm in Southeast Georgia and looking for a climber


----------



## chevybob (Feb 8, 2017)

Jonathan collett said:


> If you are looking for some work give me a call (912)230-3679. I'm in Southeast Georgia and looking for a climber


Just looking for a month at most until I start at my new company. If you think we could work something out I'd be willing to take the ride down there would have to figure out a living situation I can give you a call at some time this afternoon


----------



## Treekillermike (Mar 25, 2018)

Still looking? Open to Canada?


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

chevybob said:


> I'm a 24 year old climber experienced in all aspects of tree work. Pruning, removals, cabling and crane assisted removals. Have all my own gear and high end gear at that. Been climbing full time for 4 years running crews for 2. I'm located in Connecticut and have no work. Looking to work for a couple months. Will travel to wherever the work is. Drug free, drivers license and have a reliable truck.


Hi, my name is Stacy Blue, Lake State Property & Northern Tree & Landscaping. Still looking? Contact me at [email protected] Relocation assistance available and housing.


----------



## Lock (Oct 28, 2020)

chevybob said:


> I'm a 24 year old climber experienced in all aspects of tree work. Pruning, removals, cabling and crane assisted removals. Have all my own gear and high end gear at that. Been climbing full time for 4 years running crews for 2. I'm located in Connecticut and have no work. Looking to work for a couple months. Will travel to wherever the work is. Drug free, drivers license and have a reliable truck.


Did you find any work?


----------

